# Boldric knife bags



## spoiledbroth (Jul 12, 2015)

Was wondering if anyone here had seen or perhaps even owned one of these? They look like pretty good value for the money and I noticed now they are being carried by a very reputable vendor (Jon @ JKI)... but most of my knife wraps have fallen apart in very short order, and if this is going to be the same deal I might as well just buy a cheaper one.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jul 12, 2015)

I bought the "duffel bag" one from jki and love it. Very heavy duty and the zippers are super heavy duty too. Used Koobi kits even though they fell apart for years wish I would have got it sooner. Love it


----------



## JBroida (Jul 12, 2015)

since i'm not in professional kitchens anymore, its hard for me to say from personal experience, but out customers seem to be happy with them and they are holding up from what i can see (when people bring in their knives for sharpening in the rolls)


----------

